# PA Hedgehog Reform?



## Syco54645 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello,

First time poster, long time lurker and lover of hedgehogs. I have been waiting for the silly law to be lifted in PA since 2001... As you can imagine I am getting a bit restless. Do you think a grass roots campaign writing someone in power would actually make a difference? I'm tired of waiting around and doing nothing (granted I must admit I do not have much faith in grass root campaigns). Maybe planting hedgehogs strategically in the homes of the local senators will help... :lol: I'm sure once they get raided the silly law will be lifted. Or maybe find their children and instill a deep undying love of the little guys in them...
Eh, enough rambling. Do you think this could actually have an effect?

As a side note, I have obtained a once "illegal" pet before in PA (note: I would certainly not do this with a hedgehog because the measures they use are insane). It was simply a baby turtle... They were banned for a while because kids could put them in their mouth and contract salmonella... Completely ignoring the fact that the kids could handle an adult turtle and then put their contaminated fingers in their mouth.

-Syco54645


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I definitely think you should voice it to your state about legalizing them as pets.. I think more people than just yourself would be very grateful to have that law lifted in your area! A petition or a letter with signatures could definitely raise some attention!


----------



## Syco54645 (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I will. I am not sure where to even find others for the cause. Obviously if there are members here from pa then they would be very small in numbers. I suppose anyone could write them. Maybe I will paste their information here so that others can help out. It would probably be a good idea to mention that the threat of a local colony ever happening is slim to none because of their temperature requirements...


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Its weird that something harmless(and not on a endangered list) is illegal as a pet
people can get a 12 foot python that can kill you but not a hedgehog.....
turtles are illegal PA really thats just dumb yeah kids can get sick but ain't ma & pa's job to tell them to wash thair lil hands


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm from PA and have adored hedgies for a very long time. I am constantly on this forum. PA is a somewhat unusual state!


----------

